# American style pipe clamps/ sash clamps.



## Blackcastle bespoke. (31 Mar 2018)

Does anybody use these? I have noticed they are now cheap on Ebay ( all though u.k stock but Chinese/ Hong Kong sellers) and can also be bought on Amazon. 
The ones that are on raised feet look useful and the quick way the head will move on the tube/pipe looks good too. Also thinking that of clamping blocks retained on the pipe with a hole,that would slide up and down the tube could be a bonus too.


----------



## Harbo (31 Mar 2018)

I’ve got some genuine USA made Pony ones and they are great and very useful especially over long lengths as they can be joined together.

Rod


----------



## MattRoberts (1 Apr 2018)

This may be of interest

https://youtu.be/EL0hQkHgJgg


----------



## Brandlin (1 Apr 2018)

MattRoberts":eurus35u said:


> This may be of interest
> https://youtu.be/EL0hQkHgJgg



I saw this when the video was first released, checked out the prices and added them to my amazon wish ist before christmas and dropped some not too subtle hints. Sadly before christmas amazon UK started shipping these, not Amazon US and so the price rocketed and is now £31 per clamp. 
Buying from Bessey in the UK £37.

I've been looking at these types of clamps for a while, but in the UK even buying the malleable iron pipe is not cheap as its nowhere near as common as in the US. I would be very happy to hear from the OP where the cheap prices are on ebay and amazon, because i look periodically, and once shipping is included never find anything i would consider to be significantly cheaper than buying bessey's direct.

In fact even looking at 'cheaper' brands and knock-offs is not much cheaper.


----------



## oakfield (1 Apr 2018)

There are some on eBay for as little as £5. 
I would be interested in any experience with them as they seem too cheap!
Also wondering if the would work with metal electrical conduit as that can be bought cheaply. 
I think I will have to get some and see.


----------



## MattRoberts (1 Apr 2018)

The half inch ones are still about £15 from the US

Bessey BPC-H12 1/2-Inch H Style Pipe Clam https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0012YOC0W/ ... WAbFNHFEEQ


----------



## Blackcastle bespoke. (1 Apr 2018)

Thanks for the reply’s. They were cheap on EBay but about £15 for the raised ones. They were a little more expensive on Amazon (£1.50ish) but they had Irwin(£19.50)ones that didn’t need threading on one end. 
L.c.s iron pipe is easy peasy to get . Any Plumbers merchant can get it , threading it will require tools. I am a plumber in the week and from time to time use this pipe. Thanks Jim.


----------



## marcros (1 Apr 2018)

what thread does it need? is it BSP or NPT?


----------



## Noel (6 Apr 2018)

BSP as far as I recall.
I've a couple of dozen Pony/Jorgensen clamps on 3/4 pipe. As said above pipe is not hard to get.
Unlike the Bessey models in the video none of mine have the built in stand that raise them about the bench but I keep plenty of riser blocks cut from whatever is handy to keep everything clear if needed. Jorgensen also supply little aluminium clips that do the same job but I rarely use them.
Thoroughly recommend Pony pipe clamps if you can get them at a decent price. Imagine Bessey are just as good.


----------



## Farmer Giles (6 Apr 2018)

I use the Bessey ones with 3/4" pipe, work a treat. I bought a load of pipe and cut it to various lengths, plus you can use pipe joiners if you thread the ends.







in use






The legs do come in handy at times.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## eoinsgaff (11 Apr 2018)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/BESSEY-H-St ... /204986131

Home Depot will arrange for international shipping to Ireland (and UK surely) and take care of import levies. I think this will be worth while in bulk. I’m going to try 10 no.


----------



## Togalosh (12 Apr 2018)

I have a few of the Axi ones & some of the pipes have failed - the threaded ends have snapped off. They are 3/4" BSP but the pipe wall thickness is too thin so the threads make them very weak just where you need the strength.

I was going to replace the pipes with black iron / 'mallable iron' ones that I have knocking about but some t055 P0t has chucked out my pipe vice. They would be a lot heavier so I am not sure they'd be as handy.

They were quite nice & quick to use because there's no holes to line up..

Togs


----------



## Iestynd (16 Apr 2018)

That's a nice setup wit the Dewalt Router. 

Please can someone suggest a stockist for the pipe? 

Thank You


----------



## Farmer Giles (16 Apr 2018)

I bought mine from here http://www.pipefittingsdirect.co.uk/con ... k/d15.html £18:50 +VAT for a 3.25m length then about 8 quid delivery. I bought 4 lengths as I seem to remember the carriage being the same for 4.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## pops92 (22 Apr 2018)

I have some Bessey 1/2" pipe clamps, brought them back from hols in the USA. Bought the pipe here off EBay. https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from ... 2&_sacat=0
Threaded and you get a coupler.


----------



## SamTheJarvis (30 Apr 2018)

I have the 3/4" Besseys which do the trick. There's a shop on ebay that sells up to 500mm sections of mild steel pipe (which has red oxide on it, which fits the red theme of the clamps!) along with couplers, works out to about £30 per clamp pair and £30 for 4m of pipe. Ah yeah it's the pipe the previous post posted! Fairly good value for the ability to clamp 2 metres +.

I've heard the the cheaper pipe clamp heads are alright but the edges of the thread can be sharp/burred which needs filing.

You can also buy better quality japanese pipe clamps from fine-tools.com, only shop that sells them and ships to Europe as far as I know. I'll probably get those if I have the need later on.


----------



## Create ES (12 Jul 2018)

I got the clamps that Axminster offer. I tried to cheap out and use steel conduit pipe (someone in the comments recommended this)... That was a massive fail. I ended up then going to the pipe centre (part of the plumb centre) and got 4 x 6m lengths of black iron pipe (actually primed red) for about £90. The clamps are ok... a bit temperamental, sometimes one or two of them fail when i REALLY need them to hold.


----------

